# transporting RVs for sales or services



## katheb4 (Jul 11, 2001)

Can anyone tell me who to contact for employment. We are interested in transporting RVs, any kind, for dealers, owners etc. Please contact Kathe at waterguy@tbcnet.com. Thank You

Kathe Boor


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jul 11, 2001)

transporting RVs for sales or services

Kathe,
I would go to your local dealers and see how they are set-up for RV deliveries.  Another option would be to contact the manufacturers themselves and see what their procedures are for RV deliveries to the dealers.  Good Luck!
~Cindy~


----------



## Butch (Jul 13, 2001)

transporting RVs for sales or services

http://www.get-paid-to-travel.com/
http://roadrat.com/index.html#xx

These are two sites I know of to get you started.  Happy Motoring, Butch - Nancy Lake, Alaska


----------



## Butch (Jul 13, 2001)

transporting RVs for sales or services

By The Way; What's with the Baby RVer thingie???


----------



## RVPEDDLER4U (Jan 9, 2002)

transporting RVs for sales or services

Hey Cathy!
I work for a large R.V. Dealer in California, and we use Morgan Drive-a-way service.  They take our R.V.'s from Coast to Coast at a moments notice!  Great Company, and I understand that they are everyplace!

Enjoy the highways and biways of America!

Mark

Happy R.V.ing!
Mark.....
RVPEDDLER4U@aol.com


----------



## fjohn56 (Apr 14, 2002)

transporting RVs for sales or services

Hey, Butch! Your 1st link is no good. what happened?


----------

